# Mediaplayer oder ähnliches in Java-Applikation einbinden



## Gumble (29. Jun 2004)

Gibts denn sowas schon fertig als "Plugin"? Möchte gerne Videos, evtl auch nur Musik, abspielen können. Am besten wäre es wenn man das Ding in ein Panel stecken und einfach als Komponente behandeln könnte. 
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Roar (30. Jun 2004)

guck mal hier: http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/index.jsp


----------



## Gumble (30. Jun 2004)

Danke Dir! Habs runtergeladen und das JMStudio mal ausprobiert, doch es lässt sich kaum was abspielen. Bei mpg1 ging nur der Ton (Console: "Unable to handle format: MPEG, 320x240, FrameRate=30.0, Length=115200"), Bei Divx oder Mp3-Stücken meckert er sofort mit einer Meldung: "Controller Error: Failed to realize: imput media not supprted: DX50 video, mpeglayer3 audio").
Anscheinend kriegt JMF keinen Zugang zu meinen lokal installierten Codecs. Wie kann ich das Programm dazu überreden?
Andere Baustelle: ich möchte ja diese Abspielsteuerung in mein Programm einbauen - da gibt ein MediaPlayer Bean doch irgendwie kann ichs nicht instanziieren (Eclipse), obwohl ich den CLASSPATH auf das JMF.jar gesetzt habe. Irgendwas muss ich anscheinend noch machen, denn Eclipse meckert bei "import javax.media.bean.playerbean.MediaPlayer;"?!


----------

